# Hello everyone



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm a rank beginner in the Midwest, went skiing last year in Wisconsin, decided to take a snowboard lesson and once I started linking turns on the bunny slope became totally addicted! 
Just turned 50, never to late right? I succumbed to a particularly unhealthy lifestyle from 15 to 45, which finally caught up to me in the form of a severe heart attack and emergency bypass surgery.
That got my attention and I've been working hard to regain my health and sense of adventure/outdoor sports ever sense. Love being up in the mountains.
Hoping to learn and progress as I have the opportunities. Seems like a great forum, have already learned a lot!
Cheers


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Dts said:


> I'm a rank beginner in the Midwest, went skiing last year in Wisconsin, decided to take a snowboard lesson and once I started linking turns on the bunny slope became totally addicted!
> Just turned 50, never to late right? I succumbed to a particularly unhealthy lifestyle from 15 to 45, which finally caught up to me in the form of a severe heart attack and emergency bypass surgery.
> That got my attention and I've been working hard to regain my health and sense of adventure/outdoor sports ever sense. Love being up in the mountains.
> Hoping to learn and progress as I have the opportunities. Seems like a great forum, have already learned a lot!
> Cheers


Where in Wisconsin are you riding?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome and keep up the positive change of lifestyle. Love hearing of such stories.

There are a number of us 50+ here. You will find a lot of insight from the "experienced" crowd. :wink:

Glad to hear you have become hooked. You'll get even more stoked as your skill set grows. 

Cheers


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Deacon said:


> Where in Wisconsin are you riding?


Hi Deacon, I live in central Illinois so have not made many trips. I've been once to Granite Peak last year and once to Cascade mountain a few weeks ago. I've been tagging along with a colleague that has several young kids, has worked out pretty well for starting out. All advice/suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Oldman said:


> Welcome and keep up the positive change of lifestyle. Love hearing of such stories.
> 
> There are a number of us 50+ here. You will find a lot of insight from the "experienced" crowd. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments and warm welcome. It had been over thirty years since I'd been to a ski/board resort. The joy I experienced being up on a lift, at night with the snow falling was beyond words. I've been reading up a bit, and it seems as though picking up some boots would be a good place to start? I've had some trouble finding rentals that fit decently. Can use all the insight I can get. :wink:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

You are indeed on the right track. Boots are the most, yes, the most important piece of equipment of you will purchase. End Stop!

Read up on the boot sizing thread by @Wiresport and you will know before you even head to the store or start looking online what is the right size for you. 

Personally, until I knew what boots fit me best and my size, I would never purchase online. You need to try on a bunch of different boots, different brands even if they are all the same size as they all fit differently.

There is nothing worse than poor fitting boots. Your experience will never be good unless you have great fitting boots.

Cannot stress this enough!!!!!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Dts said:


> Hi Deacon, I live in central Illinois so have not made many trips. I've been once to Granite Peak last year and once to Cascade mountain a few weeks ago. I've been tagging along with a colleague that has several young kids, has worked out pretty well for starting out. All advice/suggestions are very much appreciated.


Right on. Check out Dig My Quiver on FB, there's a ton of midwest riders on there. We just did a get together at Granite Peak a month or so ago, and we are taking over Mt Bohemia this weekend.



Dts said:


> Thanks for the comments and warm welcome. It had been over thirty years since I'd been to a ski/board resort. The joy I experienced being up on a lift, at night with the snow falling was beyond words. I've been reading up a bit, and it seems as though picking up some boots would be a good place to start? I've had some trouble finding rentals that fit decently. Can use all the insight I can get. :wink:


Def read up in the bootfitting threads in here. In the midwest we don't have the options that they do on the coasts for boot fitters. Way too often the shop kids just try to put you into something thats comfortable in store.... which means it's waaay too big.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there - I am another one that learned to snowboard at 50! I will be 59 this year and still kicking it every weekend at Big Bear! It can be done!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Welcome. It's never too late to try. It too late when never try.
The saddest thing in life is not death. It's regrets.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

firstx1017 said:


> Hi there - I am another one that learned to snowboard at 50! I will be 59 this year and still kicking it every weekend at Big Bear! It can be done!


Good to hear that! It is very daunting at times. My first time on a board was at Snowstar in Illinois last year. The bunny hill was all ice and it was raining. After four or five hours of slamming, I swore I would never try that again. After a good nights sleep and maxing out the ibuprofen I did a bit better the following day. I'm compelled to keep going back it seems!
Cheers,


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Welcome. It's never too late to try. It too late when never try.
> The saddest thing in life is not death. It's regrets.


I'm starting to understand that more everyday it seems, appreciate your putting words to the feeling.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Oldman said:


> You are indeed on the right track. Boots are the most, yes, the most important piece of equipment of you will purchase. End Stop!
> 
> Read up on the boot sizing thread by @Wiresport and you will know before you even head to the store or start looking online what is the right size for you.
> 
> ...


Totally makes sense! I've read through some of @Wiresport's boot discussion's. I'll continue to read the threads as I get the chance. I did post up photos of my feet measurements for Wiresport to make suggestions on. He indicates in all likelihood I'll need to buy online. On a related note, I'll be in the Salt lake city area in a few weeks for work. Are there boot shops/fitters in the area I could/should look up? I was planning to get at least one day boarding in. Was thinking of taking a group or private lesson as well. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.
Below are Wiresport's comments.

"Hi,
You are on the lower side of the scale for Mondopoint 255 or size 7.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width which does require a specific Wide boot. Only Salomon produces Wide models for E width. I would strongly suggest either the Dialogue Wide or the Synapse Wide in your mondopoint size. 
STOKED!"


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Deacon said:


> Right on. Check out Dig My Quiver on FB, there's a ton of midwest riders on there. We just did a get together at Granite Peak a month or so ago, and we are taking over Mt Bohemia this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Def read up in the bootfitting threads in here. In the midwest we don't have the options that they do on the coasts for boot fitters. Way too often the shop kids just try to put you into something thats comfortable in store.... which means it's waaay too big.


Yes doing my best to get up to speed on the boots, following Wiresport on his sizing advice. Say I'll be in Salt Lake city soon for work, would that be a good time to look for a fitter, and of course get some runs in?
Thanks!


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Deacon said:


> Right on. Check out Dig My Quiver on FB, there's a ton of midwest riders on there. We just did a get together at Granite Peak a month or so ago, and we are taking over Mt Bohemia this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Def read up in the bootfitting threads in here. In the midwest we don't have the options that they do on the coasts for boot fitters. Way too often the shop kids just try to put you into something thats comfortable in store.... which means it's waaay too big.


Cool facebook page, I added it for following etc. Would love to meet up with at some point with others that ride!
Cheers!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Dts said:


> Totally makes sense! I've read through some of @Wiresport's boot discussion's. I'll continue to read the threads as I get the chance. I did post up photos of my feet measurements for Wiresport to make suggestions on. He indicates in all likelihood I'll need to buy online. On a related note, I'll be in the Salt lake city area in a few weeks for work. Are there boot shops/fitters in the area I could/should look up? I was planning to get at least one day boarding in. Was thinking of taking a group or private lesson as well. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.
> Below are Wiresport's comments.
> 
> "Hi,
> ...


Welcome. Definitely spend some time and ask around SLC for boot shops and fitters, even ski boot fitter. I'd imagine there is a goto fitter...I'd start calling around NOW...find the guy and make an appointment. The guy around here gets booked out, he is a ski boot fitter but is also knowledgeable about sb boots...especially AT/BC touring boots. Also encourage you to think about ordering some Dialogue and/or Synapse wides...or at least trying some on. And since you will be in SLC, hit up Backcountry's storefront and try on some boots...about 10min from the airport

Backcountry Retail Store
Outdoor sports store in West Valley City, Utah 
Address: 2607 3200 W, West Valley City, UT 84119
Opens 9AM
(800) 409-4502


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Welcome. Definitely spend some time and ask around SLC for boot shops and fitters, even ski boot fitter. I'd imagine there is a goto fitter...I'd start calling around NOW...find the guy and make an appointment. The guy around here gets booked out, he is a ski boot fitter but is also knowledgeable about sb boots...especially AT/BC touring boots. Also encourage you to think about ordering some Dialogue and/or Synapse wides...or at least trying some on. And since you will be in SLC, hit up Backcountry's storefront and try on some boots...about 10min from the airport
> 
> Backcountry Retail Store
> Outdoor sports store in West Valley City, Utah
> ...


Thank you! Looking online I've not been able to find the Dialogue wide in a 7.5. The Synapse I have found but I'm concerned the boot may be to stiff. Some rate it as an 8/10, everyone says its quite a bit stiffer than the Dialogue.
I also noticed the Dialogue wide is now available with the BOA system, but again not in a 7.5. https://www.evo.com/snowboard-boots/salomon-dialogue-focus-boa-wide
I lean towards the BOA due to ease and really being able to crank them down. I've never tried the lacing/speed style but certainly would given the chance.
Best


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stiffness is relative to several factors...e.g., your weight, skill level and type of riding. Personally I have smaller feet 6.5, weigh 175, like to go fast and require stiff boots...infact the past few weeks have been enjoying hardboots...in part because I can't find soft boots that are stiff enough.


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

Deacon said:


> Right on. Check out Dig My Quiver on FB, there's a ton of midwest riders on there. We just did a get together at Granite Peak a month or so ago, and we are taking over Mt Bohemia this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Def read up in the bootfitting threads in here. In the midwest we don't have the options that they do on the coasts for boot fitters. Way too often the shop kids just try to put you into something thats comfortable in store.... which means it's waaay too big.


Hi Deacon, Say is this the facebook page you told me about? Thanks https://www.facebook.com/Dig-My-Quiver-175261396709894/


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Dts said:


> Hi Deacon, Say is this the facebook page you told me about? Thanks https://www.facebook.com/Dig-My-Quiver-175261396709894/


Yep, that's the one. :hairy:


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome. I'm 46 and I've just come back from my first snowboard trip, having skied previously. While I'm learning slowly I did end up enjoying it and will be buying a board this weekend.

TheSalamander


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

TheSalamander said:


> Welcome. I'm 46 and I've just come back from my first snowboard trip, having skied previously. While I'm learning slowly I did end up enjoying it and will be buying a board this weekend.
> 
> TheSalamander


 Thanks, I'm also looking at buying a board soon, already have the boots. Looking at the K2 standard, and Burton ripcord/Instigator models at the moment. Cheers


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

All good options from the research I've been doing. I am taking the GNU Carbon Credit route as I am on the east coast which means 50% of the time when I'm on the slopes, particularly in the mornings, the snow is more ice than snow so I want the magne-traction.

Enjoy and ride safe!

TheSalamander


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TheSalamander said:


> All good options from the research I've been doing. I am taking the GNU Carbon Credit route as I am on the east coast which means 50% of the time when I'm on the slopes, particularly in the mornings, the snow is more ice than snow so I want the magne-traction.
> 
> Enjoy and ride safe!
> 
> TheSalamander


imo/ime...don't get fooled by the magne-traction...it does not turn ice into pow...and the rocker part of the Carbon Credit is not going to do you any favors. Since you are coming from skiing I'd steer you more to a mid-flex cambered directional twin


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

TheSalamander said:


> All good options from the research I've been doing. I am taking the GNU Carbon Credit route as I am on the east coast which means 50% of the time when I'm on the slopes, particularly in the mornings, the snow is more ice than snow so I want the magne-traction.
> 
> Enjoy and ride safe!
> 
> TheSalamander


Monkeytraction is only useful because it's a banana, but bananas are still fun and they work together. The main focus of wanting one of those boards is the all-terrain capability you get.


----------

